

Israel approves Intel's $6B investment in chip plant - ConfigMan
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/22/us-israel-intel-plant-idUSKCN0HH1F720140922

======
ConfigMan
Intel is apparently not the only hardware company with R&D operations in
Israel:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_multinationals_with_res...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_multinationals_with_research_and_development_centres_in_Israel)

AMD and Qualcomm are also on that list.

